# Mitsubishi Disco



## snowscaper (Feb 8, 2009)

What can anybody tell me about Mitsubishi discontinuing the HC5500 ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally most companies discontinue old models as new models come out. It's pretty much standard practice.


----------

